# Cheap Clean Bulking foods!



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm currently dieting but am already planning my lean bulk after my show in September. However, this year will be the most financially demanding so funds will be tight!

I'm thinking of drinking home made 'clean' mass shakes (2-3) and adding 3-4 meals a day on top.

The drink i'm thinking of contains:-

500ml semi skimmed milk

80g Oats

2 Tablespoon Extra Virgin Olive Oil

++50g Red skin peanut to eat after shake

Nutritional value of this shake reads

protein - 44g

Carbs - 84.2g

Fat - 68.8

Total cals - 1,100

How does this look, would you modify it in anyway?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Could swap the milk for water and more oats if you wanted to cut costs further.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Should be okay with milk because parents buy this


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

the only complete protein is from the milk...which is about 22g for the 500ml of milk. so 22g from the peanut butter and oats? i personally wouldn't really count this and would add a few eggs to the mix. possibly with some natural yogurt.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

coflex said:


> the only complete protein is from the milk...which is about 22g for the 500ml of milk. so 22g from the peanut butter and oats? i personally wouldn't really count this and would add a few eggs to the mix. possibly with some natural yogurt.


I suppose i could add egg white powder to the mix..


----------

